# Young Grizzlies Face Uphill Climb To Respectability



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The leaders of the old Soviet Union used to talk about five-year plans to improve their nation's economy.
> 
> In Memphis, they're trying to improve the Grizzlies' fortunes in three.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/features/02/08/grizzlies.aldridge/index.html


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

That whole entire read was worth it.

Great writing, and tbh, it seems like Memphis has a pretty good owner, and a smart one to boot.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

And now Wallace weighs on his options for this draft and offseason:

http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2009/apr/19/grizzlies-have-tools-to-get-better/

PS: Notice that Warrick is saying that O.J. Mayo is learning a lot from Greg Buckner experience. I wonder what can Greg teach him, since he is a true professional.


----------

